# Prep for colonoscopy?



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

OK... my doctor wants me to take 28 osmoprep tablets to prep for the colonoscopy.The instructions say that I will take the first 20 tablets between 4 PM and 5 PM on the day before the procedure. No problem there.But then it says that I must take the last 8 tablets six hours before my procedure. I have a 10 AM procedure, so that means I have to wake up at 4 AM to take those tablets? I'm not going to be able to go back to sleep since I'll be too busy on the toilet!I never go to sleep before midnight, so that means I'll only get 2-4 hours of sleep that night!Is there any way to adjust the time table? Can I take all 28 tablets the day before? The instructions say that I should not even drink anything during the 4 hours before my procedure.


----------



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

I just had "to procedure" last week. I actually had a prescprtion where I took two pills at 5 p.m. (can't remember the name) and drank a bunch of this solution for the next 4 hours. All in all...the worst of it was over by midnight, but still woke up throughout the night. However, I did still have to drink a small amount of laxative in the morning. Unfortunatly, it just seems like the routine for the "cleansing". Make sure you don't have anything going on after the procedure so you can just eat and rest afterward.


----------

